# ever hear of a cor15 AR-15?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been looking at ARs and I'm looking at one called a Core. I can pick them up for about $645
I'm told the company is owned and operated by vets. And there guns come with a no BS warranty
Guaranteed for life no matter how many it has changed hands. 
Anyone have one? Or know if they are good or not?

CORE15 RIFLES :: .223/5.56 :: CORE15® M4 Scout Rifle


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I shy away from economical Nitride barrels. Most companies treat the barrel with the extension installed and gas hole drilled.
The Nitride process tends to loosen up the extension leading to problems.

Find a company that treats the barrel and extension separate,or a company with stainless extension, or one that drills the gas hole after treatment and re-torque.

It will save you time and trouble.

IMHO Nitride is great if done properly. I also believe the barrel needs to be broken in or be well lapped prior to treatment.

I Am Not A Gunsmith, nor did I stay at a Holiday Inn last night. YMMV


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CORE15 is owned by a company called Good Time Outdoors, Inc. They make Airboats but it appears that they ventured into the AR15 market. I know nothing about their rifle business.
Home


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Diamondback makes nice airboats
Search the Diamondback 380 or 9mm


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have one. It’s one of their piston operated (Adams arms) version. I have experience slight carrier tilt with the rifle. Sent it back to CORE. They replaced the buffer tube but did nothing to fix the carrier tilt. I'm sure if I have a failure they will fix it providing they are still in business. But I don't like weapons that don’t function the way they supposed to. So this is why I got the HK 416 piston drive AR. No Carrier tilt. But then again you get what you pay for.

With all that said, I like the rifle. It shoots great and very reliable. I think carrier tilt is hard to prevent in aftermarket add on. I know some folks say they don’t have carrier tilt but most don’t even know what to look for. If you are going to buy a piston driven AR I would recommend one that was designed around the piston like HK or LWRC.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Tennessee said:


> I have one. It's one of their piston operated (Adams arms) version. I have experience slight carrier tilt with the rifle. Sent it back to CORE. They replaced the buffer tube but did nothing to fix the carrier tilt. I'm sure if I have a failure they will fix it providing they are still in business. But I don't like weapons that don't function the way they supposed to. So this is why I got the HK 416 piston drive AR. No Carrier tilt. But then again you get what you pay for.
> 
> With all that said, I like the rifle. It shoots great and very reliable. I think carrier tilt is hard to prevent in aftermarket add on. I know some folks say they don't have carrier tilt but most don't even know what to look for. If you are going to buy a piston driven AR I would recommend one that was designed around the piston like HK or LWRC.


I don't want to look stupid ( might be to late for that tho ) but what is carrier tilt?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Rear End of The Bolt Carrier( what the bolt rides in),cocks and rocks and slams into the receiver extension(buffer tube) and makes a mess of things


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

This one? Core 15 100425 M4 Scout 30+1 223REM/5.56NATO 16" $589.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'd feel much better spending $100 less on the S&W M&P15 Sport. There's no FA or dust cover but it's a great rifle from a company that you know is going to be there:

http://grabagun.com/smith-and-wesson-m-p-15-sport-811036-rifle-5-56-nato-16-inch-30rd-black.html


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Typical rifle thread bouncing all over. I have no experience with a core rifle. I have a little with similar design rifles.
I wanted to ask you if you intend to place magnified optics on the rifle. I.e. 4 power scope.

If you intend to the F" Marked A Frame Front Sight Base on the front may ghost in the scope.

I have been looking at budget rifles everywhere and budget rifles typically are not available with flat top pica tinny gas blocks. I would highly suggest flat gas front block with mag pull flip up front and rear sight. Just my opinion but look through a Co witness scope in the sun shine one time with ghostman from the site post and you won't like it.

The only thing that makes me mad about pica tinny gas blocks is I can not find one with a bayonet lug on the bottom so if I change it out my phrobus 3 will have to stay home.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Hemi45 said:


> I'd feel much better spending $100 less on the S&W M&P15 Sport. There's no FA or dust cover but it's a great rifle from a company that you know is going to be there:
> 
> Smith and Wesson M&P 15 Sport 811036 Rifle 5.56 NATO 16 inch 30rd Black Online Gun Store


Hemi 45 is right...The S&W is a nice rifle and has 5 star reviews out the Wazoo pretty much everywhere! I've shot them and they are GREAT!....I have this "BUSHMASTER" Addiction though....Cant buy enough Varminters and Patrolmen....Varminters not recommended if you want to go cheap!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I don't want to look stupid ( might be to late for that tho ) but what is carrier tilt?


The sort version is where the bolt carrier does not come back straight into the buffer tub and rubs against the sides. If out of control it can wear down into the threads. If this happens it can damage the receiver.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Found this from a reputable auction facility in my area.
New Core Core15 Semi Auto action, 5.56/.223 Rifle SN GTOC023473,30 rn... - SSLFirearms.com


----------

